# Pup sitting in the water.



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

My pup is almost ready to go out and start hunting and I'm super excited to have her tag along! My problem is that almost all of the spots I hunt are really wet, even the bottom of the phrag has lots of standing water. I have heard that it is not okay to let your dog sit in the water the whole time you are hunting due to UTI's, does anyone have any experience with this or know if this is true? The very last think I want to do is put my pup in a situation she shouldn't be in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dog stands work the best, especially when it's cold. I'm usually in my boat or on ice so the pups stay out of the water. When it's warmer and the water isn't cold my dog has stood in the water all day, I've never heard of the water causing UTI's but my dogs are males, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

In the past we've matted down a bunch of phrag to make a bed of sorts for our dog. Pile enough of it up and you can keep them out of the water. It's not ideal, but it's about the best thing we could think of short of bringing a dog stand (which is difficult without a boat).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my yellow dog "Hagen" he will sit in a chair to stay dry.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> This is my yellow dog "Hagen" he will sit in a chair to stay dry.


Gawd he is the coolest dog!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i use the ruff stand or hunt out of the boat. i've had both but only hunted my females and never had a uti during hunting season that i'm aware of. 

in cold weather a stand is a must if you can't otherwise get the dog out of the water. also watch out for the tail hanging down in the water. look up cold water tail if you're curious. i've had it 3 times. twice with my hunting dog and once with my avalanche dog. in each case it was cold.

oh yeah, don't forget the dog vest. make sure and trim the leg holes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> in cold weather a stand is a must if you can't otherwise get the dog out of the water. also watch out for the tail hanging down in the water. look up cold water tail if you're curious. i've had it 3 times. twice with my hunting dog and once with my avalanche dog. in each case it was cold.


I had never heard of swimmers tail (limber tail) until recently. I think back now and I'm wondering if my dog had it a couple of years ago. His tail was limpdicked for a few days. You bring up a very good point about keeping the tail out of water.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> His tail was limpdicked for a few days.


that's the most accurate way i've heard it described. it appears to be quite painful.


----------

